# Repticon NC 1/8/11



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone going to make an appearance at the Repticon in Charlotte/Concord NC on January 8-9th? 

I made it to one show this year in Columbia, SC and looking forward to make the trip to NC. Hope to see a few of you there.

Eric 
Lexington, SC

Wife 0.1.0
Cats 1.1.0
African dwarf frog 0.0.1
Lamp Eye Tetras 0.0.3
D. Azureus 0.0.1


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I may now that I know about it lol.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I may or may not be vending there...depends on when I move to D.C.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You should check out this thread too: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/60814-january-8-9-repticon-charlotte-nc.html


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm planning on being there. I'm looking to pick up a trio of R variabilis, my first thumb.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Dflorian has some and I got mine from him...great frogs!!! He will be vending there.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

rcteem said:


> Dflorian has some and I got mine from him...great frogs!!! He will be vending there.



Yeah, Doug and I have been in contact regarding them.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not a very frequent poster here but I'm planning on going and checking it out. I've only been to the Reptile and Exotic Animal Expos in Raleigh NC before. 

There are vendors there, right? Much of the website makes it seem just like an educational thing about reptiles and amphibs for kids or something. I'm looking to spend some cash so I don't want to make the drive if that won't happen!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Under the Canopy will be vending there.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

repticon also comes to Richmond VA the weekend after


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

It's a bad weekend for a show it sounds like--they're forecasting up to 10 inches of snow/sleet in a lot of places. Hope all the vendors can still make it!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

They aren't predicting all that much snow here, between 1 and 2 inches in the Concord area.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

I can confirm that underthecanopyfarms is set up with some nice broms and a good selection of tincs. Carolinadartfrogs should be vending as well but i assume will be setting up in the morning before doors open for the VIP purchasers.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah, as far as I know, Jeff is vending there, at least he was planning to when I was by his place on the 23rd. He lives about 30 minutes from me and it isnt that far to go to Concord from here.


----------

